# Tool Restorations >  My method of fixing / restoring old anvil.

## Tuomas

I have had this anvil about four years. 
Time after time i planned to restore it. 
Now i had time to do it. 

Actually, video isn't "restoring" anvil as it was. 
Its restored back to useful tool as it originally was. ( I painted it after hardening, instead of oiling )

----------

Duke_of_URL (Sep 25, 2021),

Ralphxyz (Sep 24, 2021),

rlm98253 (Sep 24, 2021),

Tonyg (Sep 25, 2021),

Toolmaker51 (Sep 29, 2021)

----------


## Toolmaker51

Incredible work, incredible facilities, incredible talent; incredible results!
Easy as that!

----------

Tuomas (Sep 30, 2021)

----------


## Tuomas

> Incredible work, incredible facilities, incredible talent; incredible results!
> Easy as that!



Thanks! I have been making a stand pasta days.
I'll post pictures when its finished. 
Its funny that today, steel is cheaper than wood!

----------

Toolmaker51 (Sep 30, 2021)

----------


## Toolmaker51

Yeah, wood cheaper than steel. And you can get better wood than us! 
Right now I get first pick of remnants in friends shop. Mainly collect sturdy tubing for vise stands; some to be anchored, some weighted. Frank S and I agree, sand and enough used oil to bind it inside, will be a great dampener of noise. Tonight pulled out some deep channel like Unistrut, no holes but 3-1/4" high for rolling door hardware. Instead of a gang box, will enclose a pallet rack with heavy wire mesh and of course two rolling doors. Bottom wheels will be Vee groove for angle iron, and no clearance to lift out or pull away, and about 10' high. I have good square footage but cubic storage is better, _wa-yyy_ better.

----------

Tuomas (Oct 2, 2021)

----------


## Tuomas

I made new stairs for our backdoor during last summer.
( Fence & handrail is still old )

Frame is made using steel, and covered with wood.





Wood that i used wasn't very thick, but it does what its intented. Still material for the steel frame was much cheaper than this somewhat thin wood. 
Wood was 2.78 / M ( 3 foot ) when it was two years ago about 0.80 / M !

----------

